# John Deere 7400



## newholland650 (Apr 20, 2015)

I’m looking at buying a John Deere 7400 for a baling tractor. Price is $14,500 it has a two post canopy and runs and sounds good but hours unknown. What’s y’all opinions on them and is the price in line. I think it’d be a good deal and a step up from my 3020. Thanks


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

That's a huge leap forward from a 3020. Price would be a little low for my area. Low enough I would want them to let me hook up to a 5 bottom plow and get her warmed up.


----------



## newholland650 (Apr 20, 2015)

Yeah and I may have that option since it’s not far away and it’s on a bean farm. Has the syncro plus transmission. Rated 110 hp it would handle our Baler a lot better on some of our hills


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

That does seem like a good price if it is decent shape. That is a frame tractor with a lot of grunt.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Cheap for a 7400. Had a syncro trans fail on a 7400, might want to pull an oil sample if you can or offer to replace the filter and cut that one open for a look inside. It was a great tractor otherwise.


----------



## Beav (Feb 14, 2016)

have a 96 7400 bought new only have 5200 hours on it. We run a 7230 disk-bine with it now was the main power to pull 15 no-till drill and sm square baler never used it to round bale too bulky for that IMO. Never had any major problem with motor or trans, 16 speed power quad. Considering most 7400 are in the 30k to 45K it is cheap my guess would be high hours and some major problem but I could be wrong at 14500 you would have to have 15000 in repairs to be on the low value end. I don't know anything about a syncro trans but a 7400 has been described as a 4020 on steroids so way more power then your 3020


----------

